# Daniel Tosh: People Pleaser - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=69106[/img] 
*Title: Daniel Tosh: People Pleaser* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :3.5stars:
*Audio:* :3.5stars: 
*Extras:* :1.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*68







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=69114[/img]*Summary*
It’s been quite a while since we have seen any new material from Daniel Tosh in the standup department. He’s been quite busy with his TV show “Tosh.0” and for fans of his show, the man has NOT been softened or tempered over the years. While “Tosh.0” is a bit TOOOO mean spirited (in my opinion) being that it literally is NOTHING but watching crazy people on YouTube and making fun of the them, “People Pleaser” is just that perfect mix of “oh my goodness! Did he say that?” and witty humor. Daniel Tosh is the kind of comedian who will start throwing out dead baby jokes and talk about the seedier side of Michael Jackson while grinning like a Cheshire cat. His humor isn’t for everyone, but I will admit that I’m a bit sadistic in my humor so I’m right at home giggling at things that will probably send to detention.

Daniel Tosh is a bit of an acquired taste and he WILL offend someone at some point in time throughout his act. In fact he probably offends half the people in the world with his show alone. However, no matter how bad his jokes get, or how pointedly he can take on subjects that most people would consider no joking matter, he can somehow pull it off with that boyish charm and engaging smile of his. I mean, how many people can get away with making jokes about the make a wish foundation, or abortion, or putting hoarders in a wood chipper? I will admit that sometimes I felt a few jokes fell a bit flat, but overall the comedy is biting but FUNNY as all get out. And by flat I don’t mean that they were too offensive or too abrasive. In fact I would have to say that besides some choice language, “People Pleaser” is a LOT cleaner than many other comedians out there. It’s more the subject matter just not really working with the audience, or something seeming out of place in the jokes. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=69122[/img]
On the upside, Daniel has not lost his way with words and makes short work of all types of people, ranging from hoarders, to making fun of himself as he’s ticking off another driver on the freeway (which was actually one of this best long running jokes in the show). Daniel manages to be wildly effervescent at all times and extremely transparent. He has no qualms about putting himself through the wringer as well as honing in on audience members. Nothing is safe. Nothing is sacred, and everything is open to being made fun of, and brutally run across the coals. While there are some fairly forgettable parts to the show, overall he makes a good run of it and it is fun to see him out of the TV station and on to Comedy Central once more. 






*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA



*Video* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=69130[/img]This is a standup comedy show, so there’s a very specific and very standard look to these DVDs. There is a big stage with lots of lighting and the rest of the theater is shrouded in darkness. That’s not a knock against the transfer, but really just a byproduct of the style of film it is. The stage has a sort of smoky look to it, with bright lights highlighting the smoke/fog floating through the air and sometimes I noticed a weird optical effect where when Daniel would move around stage the focus would blur ever so slightly and then refocus in a quick second. Blacks are deep enough, and the lights show some good blues and dark blues on stage. There’s some banding due to the low light levels, but nothing overtly distracting. 








*Audio* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=69138[/img]Again, this is a standup comedy special. The track is a 5.1 Dolby Digital track, but the fronts and center are used for the dialog as Daniel rips it up, and the surround channels only kick in when the audience laughs. Again, in no way a knock on the disc. That’s the nature of the beast and the dialog is spot on perfect. It’s just not ever going to be wildly dynamic or engaging. Strong crisp dialog is what we’re looking for, and that’s exactly what we get. Sometimes there would be a bit of a kick in the LFE department when Daniel stomps his feet, or the music swells just a bit during the opening and ending of the film, but other than that, this is really a 2.0 track with some audience laughs to fill out the surrounds. Simple, but effective. 







*Extras* :1.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=69146[/img]
• Extended Uncensored version of the show














*Overall:* :3.5stars:

I haven’t seen Daniel Tosh in a standup act for quite some time, so I will admit that absence does make the heart grow fonder. This is the same style routine, with the same brutal and mean jokes that made him famous almost 2 decades ago. His humor, his flair, his joke. They’re all familiar but still pack quite a few laughs, which works for the comedian. There is a sense of “I’ve heard this before!” if you’re ever watched his standup before, but he still is very effective about the jerk comedian with a sort of twinkle and boyish charms to his demeanor. Definitely worth a watch if you’re a fan of the Tosh. 



*Additional Information:*

Starring: Daniel Tosh
Directed By: Daniel Tosh
Written By: Daniel Tosh
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 5.1
Studio: Paramount
Rated: NR
Runtime: 62 Minutes (Extended) / 50 Minutes (Broadcast)
DVD Release Date: April 19th, 2016





*Buy Daniel Tosh: People Pleaser DVD on Amazon*




*Recommendation: A Fun Watch​*







More about Mike


----------

